# New, and in a Sh*tty place lol



## ArmyofOne (Dec 28, 2011)

hey all! just joined, currently in Afghanistan fighting the war on terrorism lol. i like this forum though! has alot of good info!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ArmyofOne* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## lisarox (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and thank you for serving.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome bro ...And thnks for the service . If there is anything anybody here can do for ya just ask Bro . Its the least we can do for you !!!!!


----------



## ArmyofOne (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow! lovin the support! lol thanks guys!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 30, 2011)

welcome and thank you!


----------



## ruffiancino (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for your service and welcome!


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 31, 2011)

keep up the good work bro i love this country damn, except some of these laws we have


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 31, 2011)

ArmyofOne said:


> hey all! just joined, currently in Afghanistan fighting the war on terrorism lol. i like this forum though! has alot of good info!



Been there done that.

I enjoyed going to the Bizzare and buying DVD's no pun intended 3 for $5 
6 for $10

Hope your time goes by quickly and that you come home safe.

Welcome.


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Dec 31, 2011)

*Welcome *









those people are poor farmers over thur?​


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 1, 2012)

They are only poor cuz' they farm the wrong goods. When they grow weed or opium we destroy it.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 1, 2012)

armyofone said:


> they are only poor cuz' they farm the wrong goods. When they grow weed or opium we destroy it.




i agree 100%


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, mate


----------

